# CANCELED, SORRY  Cross Border Blues, Brews, & Que, Wilson NY



## honcho (Apr 11, 2010)

CANCELED, SORRY

A friend of ours "Doghouse Willy" asked me to post this
 a "Father's Day" weekend Event,  June 19-20, 2010 - Wilson, NY

Although not a sanctioned BBQ event, this competition follows a similar format. One significant difference is that no garnish is allowed. We hope to become officially sanctioned before next year's (2011) CrossBorder BBQ event.

Teams can check in Friday after 12:00noon to set up, have the mandatory meat/site inspection, and then start on-site preparation of four categories of barbeque: chicken, pork ribs, pork shoulder, and beef brisket. Turn-in times on Saturday will be 12:00noon, 12:30pm, 1:00pm, and 1:30pm for each respectively.

Even if you've never cooked barbeque competitively before, this might be your first attempt to compete with the big BBQ guns. Several accomplished and award-winning BBQ teams plan to attend. And beginners will find these experienced teams helpful and ready to offer their own competition tips and stories.

http://www.crossborderbbq.com/

Thank You


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: Cross Border Blues, Brews, & Que, Wilson NY*

I'm going just to play Whiffle Ball !  

Pigs


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 30, 2010)

Darn it! I wanted to play Whiffle Ball. There was a load of folk there last year. They canceled in 2008 too.

Pigs


----------



## honcho (Apr 30, 2010)

Pigs, 

   We had around 10,000 in the rain last yr. And this year we'll be at the same place they have
Canal Fest. So we hope to see you this year.
SORRY, no whiffle ball, maybe next year


----------

